# Mobil tanker



## Mike Griffiths (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know any info on a coastal tanker called Vacuum Pioneer ,I sailed down below on her in the late 60,s out of Birkenhead.She was a steam up and downer.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

*Mobil Tanker*

Morning Mike,heres the info.
Vacuum Pioneer
Steel Steam Tanker ON 185928
1650g 678n
260ft 11"x40ft 03"x15ft 03"
T3.Cy 16.5",27"&47"-33" IHP 1350
North East Marine Eng Co,(1938),Ltd
07.1953-Completed by Grangemouth D/yd for Vacuum Oil Co Ltd,
(Stephenson Clarke,mgrs)
1956-Owners became Mobil Oil Co.(same mgrs)
24.10.1970-Arrived Blyth and broken up by Hughes Bolckow.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Mike,Vacuum Pioneer was yard#505


----------



## Mike Griffiths (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Ted ,the info is very welcome, I wish I had a photo of her. Mike


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Mike Griffiths said:


> Thanks Ted ,the info is very welcome, I wish I had a photo of her. Mike


VACUUM PIONEER (1953 - 1970)
O.N. 185928. 1,650g. 678n. 1,740d. 250.9 (259.8 oa) x 40.2 x 16.6 feet
T.3-cyl. (16½”, 27” & 47” x 33”) engine made by the North Eastern Marine Engineering Company (1938) Ltd., Sunderland. 198nhp.
18.12.1952: Launched by Grangemouth Dockyard Company Ltd, Grangemouth (Yard No. 505) for Vacuum Oil Company Ltd, London, (Stepehenson Clarke Ltd, managers).
7.1953: Completed 
1956: Owners rebranded as the Mobil Oil Company Ltd. (same managers). 
13.10.1970 Damaged in a collision off Haisborough. 
24.10.1970: Arrived at Blyth for demolition by Hughes Bolckow Ltd.


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Mike Griffiths said:


> Does anyone know any info on a coastal tanker called Vacuum Pioneer ,I sailed down below on her in the late 60,s out of Birkenhead.She was a steam up and downer.


Hi Mike.....sailed as 2nd mate on the Vacuum Pioneer in 1954, operated mainly from Coryton in the Thames. Great little ship, master at the time was a Captain Jackson followed by Captain Blaney.
There is a photo on the following web site:

www.allatsea.cx...............go into the "ships graveyard" section.

If you dont get it that way, send me a PM and I'll send you a photo.

Cheers......Glan


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Go to http://www.photoship.co.uk Old ship picture galleries
There are 3 photos of *vacuum pione*er


----------



## Mike Griffiths (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the info and help,I have got the photos and much more,i remember " she" seemed to be more under the water than on top. Mike


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Mike Griffiths said:


> Thanks for all the info and help,I have got the photos and much more,i remember " she" seemed to be more under the water than on top. Mike


Mike, 
I was EDH in her in 1963. She was a good little ship with a good crowd and the food was excellent.
We used to run from Birkenhead to Coryton which in heavy weather took 3 or 4 days, during which she was semi submerged.
I remember having to wedge myself into my bunk with lifejackets because she was such a heavy roller.

A good photo of her in my gallery;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/132728/title/vacuum-pioneer/cat/517

Regards, 
Pat


----------

